# Eating everything?! Is this Golden Behavior?



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh yep, totally normal.  Except it's normally outside where he eats everything...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Is it's my Shadow, no. If it's my Tucker, yes. Tucker is driven to eat. He now pretty much sticks to food though. He's six years old. The most crazy thing he ever ate was a webbed 36 inch leather belt. He did leave us the buckle though.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike did eat through my wallpaper to the drywall and the metal corner piece. He also gnawed on the wood floor molding, but that was when he was 7-8 months old. He's been very good since. He does put everything in his mouth when outside, but never swallows. He chews things as if they're gum.


----------



## SamIAm's Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

Yep, Fenway chewed half way up the door frame (as high as he could reach) and then started working his way down the baseboards. Looks horrible, but I'm gonna let him grow up a little before i spend the money to fix it.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Maddie has destroyed two dog beds ... so I'm not buying anymore until I can find a really heavy duty one (she has a zipper fetish) and then she enjoys pulling all the stuffing out too. She also destroyed numerous leashes and collars when she was going through her teething stage. But I don't leave any collars/leashes where she can grab them anymore. 

And she likes to dig holes in the yard ... which I don't think my dad is going to be very pleased about. And then she enjoys eating the grass/dirt out of her new hole.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Goldens are the pigs of dogs (except maybe Labs). Having previously had sighthounds, which are very picky, I was shocked when I got my first Golden. They will eat any food, even crap... lol it is normal.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Everyone does 

Gilmour rips up and drags in chunks of grass, with the dirt clod still attached, bigger than his body and rips them apart on the living room floor.

Yesterday he dragged in a chunk of concrete the size of a softball. I have NO idea where the hell he got that from.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Dakota's first "hospital event' came from him using the hose reel in the back yard as his own, personal 50 foot licorice stick. That happened when he was around 2 IIRC.

Then in 2007, when he was 7 or so, he ate approximately 5 pounds of gravel. We have no idea why. That one cost me over $5000.

Then, last year, he ate like 8 pounds of chow from a bag I stupidly left out on the cart in the kitchen. When he drank some water, he basically turned into a Canole. That one cost me over $2000.

But you know, I'd do it all over again if he could still be with me...


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Nikita did that to me in the mid 90's ! When I had the living room re-painted 2 years ago, I almost didn't let the guy fix it.



paula bedard said:


> Ike did eat through my wallpaper to the drywall and the metal corner piece.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

We had a golden come into the vet that had eaten a towel we were considering surgery when he pooped the whole thing out. When the vet brought it in, I thought it was a mangy ferret that had been pulled from a snowbank


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

And just think. When your widdle boy is all gwoed up, and is big and stwong, you might have to deal with something like this every now and then 

The first one was a _single _feather pillow. I had to buy a 16 gallon shop vac for that one, and it was _years _before I stopped seeing feathers in the house...


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

*NuttinButGoldens* LOL, great house decorator you have! I give him an award "this week's decorator" 

Eating sticks and grass is normal GR behavior  Something like this:



Occasionally they throw up as a result of too much wood in their bellies. But do they learn their lesson? Nope, the next time they're out, they resume their eating habits. 

Blanca is not mine, but a neighbor's  They play almost each day together though.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh yeah, half golden, half goat....the newest breed....got one of those here, too.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> oh yeah, half golden, half goat....the newest breed....got one of those here, too.


Nah, it's part goat, part rabbit ( I can provide evidence upon request), part piranha, part shark (she's over this piranho-sharkie stage though, at least with us), part mouse...and I am sure the list can continue. I think a new breed has emerged


----------



## TobysDad (Apr 7, 2009)

*Us too*

Today Toby's eaten or chewed on sticks, grass, grass roots (he had to dig to get them), dirt, stones, a piece of burnt wood from someone's campfire, flowers, his poop, cheese, yougurt, goldfish crackers, part of a newspaper, my shoe, and oh yeah his dogfood.

The only thing I really mind is the poop. :yuck:


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow! I had no idea it was such normal behavior for a golden. Well I feel better. I thought it was just her !


----------

